
Ghost ship washes ashore in Ireland after more than a year at sea - Graham24
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/feb/17/ghost-ship-mv-alta-washes-ashore-ireland-year-sea-storm-dennis
======
downerending
I'm reminded of this joke:

 _US Ship_ : "Please divert your course 15 degrees to the North to avoid a
collision."

 _Canadians_ : "Recommend you divert YOUR course 15 degrees to the South to
avoid a collision."

 _US Ship_ : "This is the captain of a US Navy ship. I say again, divert YOUR
course."

 _Canadians_ : "No, I say again, you divert YOUR course."

 _US Ship_ : " _THIS IS THE AIRCRAFT CARRIER USS ABRAHAM LINCOLN, THE SECOND
LARGEST SHIP IN THE UNITED STATES ' ATLANTIC FLEET. WE ARE ACCOMPANIED BY
THREE DESTROYERS, THREE CRUISERS AND NUMEROUS SUPPORT VESSELS. I DEMAND THAT
YOU CHANGE YOUR COURSE 15 DEGREES NORTH. THAT'S ONE-FIVE DEGREES NORTH, OR
COUNTER MEASURES WILL BE UNDERTAKEN TO ENSURE THE SAFETY OF THIS SHIP._"

 _Canadians_ : "This is a lighthouse. Your call."

